# Needed: Fairly clean, high calorie foods



## Destram (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm running out of things to eat. I'm going to be bulking for at least the next year or until i put on about 40 pounds. I was getting plenty of calories before I started this summer class but now my schedule is kinda messed up and I'm not able to get as many calories as I was getting. I need some calorie dense foods that are at least semi-clean that can give me the extra calories I need. Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2002)

what marcos are you using for your bulking cycle ?  and what are you starting your caloric intake at ?


----------



## Destram (Jul 11, 2002)

Honestly i have no idea. All I know is that I've upped my calorie intake, try to get 200+ grams of protein per day, and eat 5-6 times a day spacing my meals out. I haven't counted calories or done any percentages with my carbohydrates or fats.

What has happened was when i first started lifting I hardly ate any carbs. I didn't gain any weight but I was losing fat and gaining muscle. I wanted to gain weight though, so I upped my calorie intake and started eating more carbs and really not worrying about carbohydrates. Then I gained about 10 lbs. But now it seems like my weight gains have slowed down and in the last 2 weeks I've only put on about a pound, maybe less, but again im losing fat. I could detail my diet if that would help any.


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2002)

you need to get your body fat tested to determine your caloric intake and then your maintenance cals.  then you increase your intake gradually from there starting at about 200-300 cals a day over maintenance...this site will give you a rough estimate to start

http://www.protraineronline.com/past/july2/nutrient.cfm


your macros should be around 30/50/20 - p/c/f


----------



## Destram (Jul 11, 2002)

Ok according to that site I need roughly 3100 calories per day. I think I was getting that much at least before I started this class, but now breakfast has taken a big hit and my eating schedule has moved all around so I'm probably not getting enough calories. Any suggestions on how to up my calorie intake without just putting on fat?


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 11, 2002)

Oil and Nuts are the obvious choice for adding calories.


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2002)

your macros should be around 30/50/20 - protein/carbs/fats


3100 cals =  232 grams of protein, 387 grams of carbs and 70 grams of fats a day.

the majority of carbs should be complex which are slow burning and keep  blood sugar levels stable.  lots of oats, beans, yams, some whole grain breads, some fruits and of course veggies but they are mostly fiber.


----------



## Destram (Jul 11, 2002)

I should check into oils, I know absolutely nothing about stuff like flax oil and other things I've seen people on these boards talking about. Nuts are a good idea, thank you. Ill give my diet right now I really dont know if there are any glaring red flags.

Breakfast about 8:30 am = 1 1/2 - 2 eggs yolk included sometimes. About half a serving of cooked ham. 1-2 servings of skim milk and 1-2 servings of orange juice.

Lunch about 2:00 pm = 2-3 servings of sliced turkey, peanut butter and jelly sandwich, tuna and cheese sandwich, or cooked hamburger (85% lean) sandwich. Protein shake with 2 scoops of optimum nutrition whey protein in skim milk.

Mid day snack about 5:00 pm = 1 or 2 apples, 3-4 servings of raisins, 1-2 servings of green grapes, or a large can of pears. Sometimes a glass or two of milk, otherwise water.

Dinner about 9:00-10:00 pm = Varies a lot. Could have pork chops, chinese food, spagetti with meat sauce, tuna sandwich, peanut butter and jelly sandwich, or something else with a decent amount of protein. Protein shake with 2 scoops of optimum nutrition whey protein in skim milk. Sometimes I'll have another 1-3 servings of skim milk. Sometimes I have vegetables with dinner, more often than not I dont.

Late night snack about 11:00 pm = 1-2 servings of low fat yogurt and 1-3 servings of skim milk.

I have water and milk other times through out the day just whenever I'm thirsty. And thats basically my diet.


----------



## Destram (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> your macros should be around 30/50/20 - protein/carbs/fats
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, that helps. Are green beans acceptable under the bean category? I don't like yams, and I'll have to start eating oatmeal or something for breakfast.


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2002)

not really, you want to eat beans like red beans, kidney beans, black eye peas etc...string beans taste good but have very little nutrtional value


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2002)

join up at fitday.com if you haven't allready it makes counting cals so easy...


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Jul 11, 2002)

Not to pick on you Destram, but what is up with the people hating yams and sweet potatoes.  My brother says he hates them too when I try to get him to eat healthy, and it drives me crazy, my god I love sweet potatoes.  They're INSANELY good.  I could probably never eat another cookie (or other junk food) again if I had plenty of them, already prepared.  Alright maybe that's exagerrating a little but still. That's the one thing though, I hizate preparing them.  Takes forever.  Oh well enough venting, but damn, they are soooo good.


----------

